# E3 Convo Thread: Fuck Nintendo.



## Reznor (Jun 20, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Naruko (Jun 20, 2015)

*Smash Direct*
[YOUTUBE]WWM-SCjIuNg[/YOUTUBE]

*Nintendo Treehouse*
[YOUTUBE]GxjOnl_Xkjo[/YOUTUBE]

*Nintendo World Championship 2015*
[YOUTUBE]J9H8VcU21j4[/YOUTUBE]

*Bethesda*
[YOUTUBE]2KApp699WdE[/YOUTUBE]

*Microsoft*
[YOUTUBE]3TJEuSiMo0A[/YOUTUBE]

*Electronic Arts*
[YOUTUBE]lv2Hn88JO50[/YOUTUBE]

*Ubisoft*
[YOUTUBE]Uoomkw6cQwo[/YOUTUBE]

*Sony*
[YOUTUBE]l815oOdR0oc[/YOUTUBE]



<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-16T09:00:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>


<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-16T10:00:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>


<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-16T17:00:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>



*Where to watch*​


Simon said:


> *Nintendo*: ,,
> *Bethesda*: ,
> *Microsoft:* , , , Spike TV, On your Xbox
> *Electronic Arts:* , ,
> ...



This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2015)

Nintendo is lucky that they get to subsidize all their loses incurred from terrible ip management by amiibo that no one can ever find.


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2015)

Second post get!


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 20, 2015)

The Reaction Saga

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZYUq-jzLUg[/youtube]


----------



## LMJ (Jun 20, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> The Reaction Saga
> 
> [youtube]eZYUq-jzLUg[/youtube]




Lol, I was watching this live when it was happening. It was glorious. Woke my girlfriend up from her nap lol.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 21, 2015)

Didn't even realize Fatal Frame is coming out this Fall. Still not sure if getting that console is a worth investment, considering how fucking shit nintendo was this year.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2015)

> Except it does work with Nintendo, because they consistently have the largest number of exclusive games on their consoles... almost 100% of the games they show are unavailable on their competitors' consoles.
> 
> So, yes, from an exclusives perspective, Nintendo won.



They have the largest but FACT is it is a trade off.  It's not a plus it's an *only.*

They don't have batman, they don't have kingdom hearts, they don't have final fantasy, they don't have metal gear

They pretty much don't have the entire bloody list of third party offerings for the other two consoles.

Xbox one and PS4 exclusives are among the type of Halo and Uncharted if it was only that being compared there would be no issue.  That is obviously not the case.  

You are not going to get third party games on a nintendo console that is the comparison. Nintendo is competeing against everyone  to which they can't possibly win.  Exclusives are simply games you don't see anywhere but the console,  The major third party games are not.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2015)

This right here is the most insulting.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 21, 2015)

where is your god now nintendo f@gs


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> The Reaction Saga
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZYUq-jzLUg[/youtube]



the sad emoticons that blink in whenever they bring up Nintendo


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2015)

zenieth said:


> This right here is the most insulting.


Would've been smarter to make a Star Fox Banner xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2015)

Pretty sure Nintendo fans buy their consoles for Ninty's exclusives.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Didn't even realize Fatal Frame is coming out this Fall. Still not sure if getting that console is a worth investment, considering how fucking shit nintendo was this year.



If you like Nintendo games, it's very much worth it.

If you don't like Nintendo games, not really.



Canute87 said:


> They have the largest but FACT is it is a trade off.  It's not a plus it's an *only.*
> 
> They don't have batman, they don't have kingdom hearts, they don't have final fantasy, they don't have metal gear
> 
> ...



I can't believe you're still arguing. 

From an exclusives perspective, Nintendo won. No one is talking about third parties except for you.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2015)

X-Box one seemed to have been the most impressive in this years E3 and I'm saying that as a PS4/WiiU owner. I figure Microsoft would be stubborn but they actually introduced backwards compatibility. That could be a game changer for 360 owners. 

I would have loved that for Sony but alas the difference in architecture between the PS3 and PS4 make it a pipe dream. I do wonder if there might be a way for the PS4 to authenticate PS3 games and allow owners to play the via PSnow for free? 

In any case, even if the PS4 was somehow magically backwards compatible, I still would hold on to my PS3 since it plays my PS1->PS3 games. I have a huge catalog of PS2 games, that I would hate to see disappear.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2015)

Shouldn't they be able to make the PS4 backwards compatible with the PS and PS2?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 21, 2015)

I never watched Huber's show, but I might have to now.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CK93y79N4E[/youtube]


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Shouldn't they be able to make the PS4 backwards compatible with the PS and PS2?



PS1, PS2, and PS3 all have hardware that is different enough to prevent BC.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Shouldn't they be able to make the PS4 backwards compatible with the PS and PS2?



They pretty much said it's not happening cause the technology is too different and they're pretty surprised that they pulled it off with the Bone.

Phil Spencer should rename the Xbox One the Xbone One Eighty cause he pulled a perfect one with it. The no-shows better be awesome at Gamescom.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2015)

In a perfect world; the PS4 would be BC for all those systems + being region-free.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 21, 2015)

The PS4 isn't region free?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2015)

khris said:


> Pretty sure Nintendo fans buy their consoles for Ninty's exclusives.



Well now they do because nobody else is supporting the console. No third party game has ever done worse of a nintendo console if it didn't fall under these categories.

Less features
Much later release date
Poor port.



> I can't believe you're still arguing.
> 
> From an exclusives perspective, Nintendo won. No one is talking about third parties except for you.



Third party is but a concept for nintendo.   In a way the third party games are exclusive to everything else but nintendo.

But yes I should not arguing because there isn't any point.  The diminishing sales of this console and their relevance to hardcore gaming gets less and less and with passing generation.

Aldric just mentioned that he's considering passing on their next console,  he obviously is not going to be the only person who thinks this.  PS4 momentum has skyrocketed this E3 even more it's ridiculous.  I'd be surprised if Wii U console makes 15 million at this rate.

But hey 15 million is damn good sales am I right?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 21, 2015)

Next Nintendo game coming out in August.

Whoa, that's pathetic.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes  this is the console that death -kun says is worth a buy,

One major playable game to come out no less than 5 months in between.
Costs about $100 less with no DVD features and Hard drive so you have to spend extra money to get those things.

This is what happens when no one supports your console.

Nintendo can't manage to keep their consoles afloat by themselves,  there's just no point to this. When you have third party supporting your console  there is almost no pressure because people have things other PROPER games to help pass the time.

But in Death-Kun's perfect world the easiest solution is for people to spend an extra 400 dollars to get another console.

There *IS* a reason why the PS4 isn't selling 50 + million.  Because majority of people are waiting on the price to drop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> The PS4 isn't region free?



It is. I meant being region-free for PS1-2 games as well. 



Canute87 said:


> Well now they do because nobody else is supporting the console. No third party game has ever done worse of a nintendo console if it didn't fall under these categories.
> 
> Less features
> Much later release date
> Poor port.



So what's the issue then? If Ninty's exclusives sell consoles then those exclusives matter.

EDIT: I don't get your point. What exactly are you arguing about here?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2015)

khris said:


> So what's the issue then? If Ninty's exclusives sell consoles then those exclusives matter.



The  problem is that this is getting less and less.

Truth is many of these people who buy these consoles these days are buying on nostaglia.

That's EXACTLY why the console sales are decreasing. 

These games don't have that kind of selling power anymore.  The days when people use to look to mario and zelda for innovation disappeared a long time ago. And only if Nintendo digged deep into their different franchises and revive all of them would i have hope but they prefer to push out another mario spin-off.

Here's one cold hard truth....Starfox is not going to sell as much as people think.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 21, 2015)

so they are going to be changing stuff


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> I never watched Huber's show, but I might have to now.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CK93y79N4E[/youtube]



lol that guy is hilarious

he must have drank about 50 cans of red bull and snorted 100g of coke before the show


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2015)

Dream said:


> PS1, PS2, and PS3 all have hardware that is different enough to prevent BC.



you know whats always BC? PC 

unless it ran on some win 95 shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> The  problem is that this is getting less and less.
> 
> Truth is many of these people who buy these consoles these days are buying on nostaglia.
> 
> That's EXACTLY why the console sales are decreasing.



How can you be so sure of this? Nintendo will always have that hardcore loyal install-base. Console sales decreasing isn't proof of that. There are many factors in than just "hardcore install base" are getting bored with Nintendo. 

Nintendo pretty much did everything wrong with the WiiU and it still sold half of the Gamecube in just 3 years.   





> These games don't have that kind of selling power anymore. The days when people use to look to mario and zelda for innovation disappeared a long time ago.



I'd say Mario Maker and Mario Galaxy are good examples of innovation. Zelda isn't the right game for innovation but they still try some new stuff here and there. 



> And only if Nintendo digged deep into their different franchises and revive all of them would i have hope but they prefer to push out another mario spin-off.
> 
> Here's one cold hard truth....Starfox is not going to sell as much as people think.



It wont sell. Starfox isn't a major franchise tbh. It's a niche genre to begin with. So it's a bad example. A good example would be Smash and Mario Kart, which are doing fine based on the community's reactions alone. 

I've heard a billion reasons of why the WiiU is selling like crap, but this is a first. By your logic the 3DS should be in trouble too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2015)

WiiU does seem to be going through a drought when it comes to game releases. At least when it comes to any games I'm interested in. 

Splatoon is probably going to be the only WiiU game I buy this year since Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem probably won't be out in the U.S. until 2016.

Then again, there hasn't been a ton of games for 2015 I'm awfully excited about.

PS4: I've purchased DBZ Xenoverse and planning on getting J-Stars Victory Vs+ and Persona 5. 

Vita: Pre-ordered Persona 4 Dancing all Night. 

3DS: Got a backlog of games that I have yet to play but nothing coming out in 2015 that interests me. 

PS3: Dengeki Bunko: Fighting Climax, although I'm thinking of buying it for the Vita instead. 

And that's why this years E3 wasn't all that interesting to me.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2015)

khris said:


> Pretty sure Nintendo fans buy their consoles for Ninty's exclusives.



Pretty much. Even if third party ported they more than likely would pale in comparison to the other two. So they won't bother to waste the effort anyway.

Either way shit has looked dry on all fronts. But at least  things look to be picking up.......somewhat. I think 2015 will still remain dry. 2016 at least looks interesting.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 21, 2015)

> From an exclusives perspective, Nintendo won.



If quantity is all that matters, maybe.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Here's one cold hard truth....Starfox is not going to sell as much as people think.



A RAIL SHOOTER NOT SELLING MUCH?! QUICK, SOMEONE GET SLOWTAKU ON THE PHONE.

I like how you think you're breaking reality to Starfox fans, the series that is so niche, it changed genres a couple of times before Miyamoto decided to return to the original, niche as fuck format (with an obviously limited budget) only because he has a soft spot for it.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2015)

khris said:


> How can you be so sure of this? Nintendo will always have that hardcore loyal install-base. Console sales decreasing isn't proof of that. There are many factors in than just "hardcore install base" are getting bored with Nintendo.



The model cannot support a diminishing fanbase.

I'm sure you still have sega/dreamcast fans  that doesn't exactly mean that sega can be profitable on that fanbase alone.




> Nintendo pretty much did everything wrong with the WiiU and it still sold half of the Gamecube in just 3 years.



Gamecube made mistakes too. And it selling based on one big surge doesn't mean anything.

Just because it sold that much doesn't mean it's going to continue.  Nobody is going to continue buying that console if there's nothing coming out for it and these current games aren't going to push any more than a few 1000 units.

Buy the time zelda comes out few people will actually care.

This was made painfully obvious to me when skyward sword sold half the amount of twilight princess.

FANS LEFT this company. If they continue fans are going to leave more and more and it's going to happen *THIS* generation  if they don't change.

They don't have anymore dedicated third party publishers anymore EA and Ubisoft were the last and they have all but gone now.




> I'd say Mario Maker and Mario Galaxy are good examples of innovation. Zelda isn't the right game for innovation but they still try some new stuff here and there.



Two games.





> It wont sell. Starfox isn't a major franchise tbh. It's a niche genre to begin with. So it's a bad example. A good example would be Smash and Mario Kart, which are doing fine based on the community's reactions alone.
> 
> I've heard a billion reasons of why the WiiU is selling like crap, but this is a first. By your logic the 3DS should be in trouble too.



Starfox did well on the Nintendo 64.

3DS has third party support a shitload of it.  My logic speaks to that importance.



Deathbringerpt said:


> *A RAIL SHOOTER NOT SELLING MUCH?! QUICK, SOMEONE GET SLOWTAKU ON THE PHONE.*
> 
> I like how you think you're breaking reality to Starfox fans, the series that is so niche, it changed genres a couple of times before Miyamoto decided to return to the original, niche as fuck format (with an obviously limited budget) only because he has a soft spot for it.



Star Fox sold over 4 million copies on the Nintendo 64.


----------



## sworder (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm not interested in a single game Nintendo announced 

I think both Sony and Microsoft have better exclusives at this point. Wii U doesn't even have a Mario game that interests me, and I bought the Wii JUST to play both Galaxy games.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 21, 2015)

If you're going to talk third party support on the 3DS of all things please keep in mind what competition does the 3DS have?

The vita. Yeah, and how is that doing? So of course it has an ass of third party support there's practically a monopoly on that market. This is completely different in the console space where there is actual "competition". So that is a false comparison if I've ever seen one.

Anyway, carry on.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Shouldn't they be able to make the PS4 backwards compatible with the PS and PS2?



I'm pretty sure it's already compatible with PS1 games. The PS3 also plays PS1 games, and if it's a fat model you can also play PS2 games. Removing PS1/PS2 BC from the PS4 wasn't due to hardware, more like a business decision.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Third party is but a concept for nintendo.   In a way the third party games are exclusive to everything else but nintendo.
> 
> But yes I should not arguing because there isn't any point.  The diminishing sales of this console and their relevance to hardcore gaming gets less and less and with passing generation.
> 
> ...





Death-kun said:


> Nintendo doesn't wanna support it because everyone that even slightly considered buying a WiiU already bought it for Mario, Mario Kart and Smash Bros. a long time ago. *I will be genuinely surprised if the WiiU makes it to 15 million worldwide sales.*



I already beat you by 2 days. 

I love how you're trying to paint me as some Nintendo fanboy, because the only thing you're accomplishing is showing everyone how jaded and bitter you are because Nintendo "failed" you. I can't remember how many times we've had this kind of argument in the past, though this time you've been trying to shoehorn third parties into it despite my reiteration of *exclusives* over and over again.

Nintendo's hardware isn't the only thing deterring third parties, it's their image as a whole and numerous other factors. The world isn't as black and white as you, seemingly, wish it was.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> The model cannot support a diminishing fanbase.



Proof of a diminishing fanbase please? 



> I'm sure you still have sega/dreamcast fans  that doesn't exactly mean that sega can be profitable on that fanbase alone.



That's because SEGA keeps fucking up more than Nintendo ever will. Until Nintendo releases Mario BOOM, Wario the Plumber,etc.. That analogy is a hit and miss at best.  




> Gamecube made mistakes too. And it selling based on one big surge doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Just because it sold that much doesn't mean it's going to continue.



Doesn't mean it's going to sell less as well. I mean jeez this is all one big assumption on your part anyways. But I'm saying even with fucking up big time, the WiiU did half the number of their console two gens back. 



> Nobody is going to continue buying that console if there's nothing coming out for it and these current games aren't going to push any more than a few 1000 units.



WiiU is a financial flop. Everyone knows this. That's not the point. Point is you said Ninty exclusives don't matter. 



> Buy the time zelda comes out few people will actually care.
> 
> This was made painfully obvious to me when skyward sword sold half the amount of twilight princess.



The people that own a WiiU will. 



> FANS LEFT this company. If they continue fans are going to leave more and more and it's going to happen *THIS* generation  if they don't change.



I still don't feel any actual weight to these claims. The 3DS is still a Nintendo produced hardware. That doesn't equate to fans leaving. 



> They don't have anymore dedicated third party publishers anymore EA and Ubisoft were the last and they have all but gone now.



I know that. But the hell does it have to do with people not caring for Mario and Zelda or with Nintendo exclusives not mattering? 





> Two games.



Mario 64, Mario Sunshine, Mario Galaxy, and Mario Maker. One innovative game each gen. That's not counting the innovative new IPs they release like Pikmin and Splatoon. 





> Starfox did well on the Nintendo 64.



Doing well on the N64 doesn't mean it's a not a niche franchise in a niche genre. 



> 3DS has third party support a shitload of it.  My logic speaks to that importance.



And what do all those 3DS owners buy may I ask?  





Shocker. It's all mostly Nintendo exclusives. 

Monster Hunter is the only exception.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Star Fox sold over 4 million copies on the Nintendo 64.



So I guess what we should do is get a time machine and give that new shit to Miyamoto ASAP. Cause we sure as fuck ain't living in 1997 anymore. You know what else used to sell like hotcakes on Natalie Portman's asscrack? Fucking Pong. Rail shooters are dated as fuck in the current mainstream. It's been a dying genre for years.

I don't think there's a single Starfox fan that thinks 0 is going to sell as much as the non-reference you gave us in terms of sales. The WiiU is doing shitty as is it and everyone knows it, no need to subvert invented expectations.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2015)

Nintendo's constant shrinking fanbase is pretty obvious given the track down of sales for their consoles and handhelds.

Wii and DS are anomalies. Of course that doesn't mean Nintendo's in the red. If they cultivate their niche, and they're damn good at that, they'll remain afloat. But if the trend continues at the current pace, they're going to need to become the walkman of consoles


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2015)

khris said:


> Proof of a diminishing fanbase please?



Look at the sales of their games decreasing with each generation among the hardcore. 



> That's because SEGA keeps fucking up more than Nintendo ever will. Until Nintendo releases Mario BOOM, Wario the Plumber,etc.. That analogy is a hit and miss at best.



Doesn't take away from the fact that Nintendo is fucking up.  Unless you honestly believe that those abysmal sales are going to help them.

Nintendo will never get any great sales without third party support.

Mario platformers does NOT have that impact any-more.  3D world? No it's a great game but it's not a must have.



> Doesn't mean it's going to sell less as well. I mean jeez this is all one big assumption on your part anyways. But I'm saying even with fucking up big time, the WiiU did half the number of their console two gens back.


Let's see the lifetime sales.  so far it's not looking good. PS4 is already seriously kicking the wii u's ass WITHOUT the price drop, this is something you are scarily not taking into consideration. 



> WiiU is a financial flop. Everyone knows this. That's not the point. Point is you said Ninty exclusives don't matter.



Nintendo exclusives can't compete with 3rd party.  For every one good nintendo game there are 3 four others.  Gone are the days when Nintendo's quality stood out among the rest  everybody has stepped their game up.



> The people that own a WiiU will.



100 million people owned a wii  zelda skyward, a nintendo game sold onlly 3.  Those three great RPG's barely made over two mil together.

The people that own a wii u i see a similiar fate.




> I still don't feel any actual weight to these claims. The 3DS is still a Nintendo produced hardware. That doesn't equate to fans leaving.



I honestly for the life of me can't understand why you keep bringing up 3DS.

I'm talking about consoles I.e the wii u, wii, gamecube, N64 this is where the problem is. Not the 3DS DS Gameboy advance.




> I know that. But the hell does it have to do with people not caring for Mario and Zelda or with Nintendo exclusives not mattering?



3 mil  - skyward sword.  It's not as if the fucking wii had anything else people just HAD to buy.  One of Nintendo's strongest franchises.





> Mario 64, Mario Sunshine, Mario Galaxy, and Mario Maker. One innovative game each gen. That's not counting the innovative new IPs they release like Pikmin and Splatoon.



The games come too far and between.  splatoon would be a nice as an addtion  it's not a substiute for the other 4 or 5 good first person shooters out there. 


> Doing well on the N64 doesn't mean it's a not a niche franchise in a niche genre.



Go figure,  they don't give any of their other franchises the time of day, how the hell are they supposed to evolve over time?





> And what do all those 3DS owners buy may I ask?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless you believe that the 10 mil people who bought those games didn't buy anything else then something is wrong with the thought process.

Those people obviously bought other games not named nintendo.  Am I to assume that every 3DS owner in this place has only nintendo games.

Different strokes for different folks.  The variety is what gives Nintendo the dominance it's exclusive is what gives it the edge.

Imagine if it was nintendo *alone* supporting the 3DS,  which in fact they were,  Bet you don't remember that shit huh.  When the 3DS was actually in some hot water in the early parts of the life cycle execs have to be taking Paycuts and shit.  nintendo got themselves out of it eventually but what also attributed to it was the third party support if there wasn't any Nintendo would have been in serious problem if the vita got momentum on it. Besides most developers don't actually believe their franchises will burst into the millions but it just needs to guarantee profit just like how on the playstation no sensible third party developer feels they can compete with the likes of rockstar.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2015)

Who else but nintendo could tell Skylanders to fuck off 4 years ago, then come out with Amiibo and then partner with skylanders.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Nintendo's constant shrinking fanbase is pretty obvious given the track down of sales for their consoles and handhelds.
> 
> Wii and DS are anomalies. Of course that doesn't mean Nintendo's in the red. If they cultivate their niche, and they're damn good at that, they'll remain afloat. But if the trend continues at the current pace, they're going to need to become the walkman of consoles



Actually, handhelds are as strong as ever (Nintendo handhelds, at least). Home consoles are dying in Japan in favor of handhelds and mobile, and it shows. Home consoles are becoming less popular in the rest of the world as well. The future is going to be about being able to play anything you want no matter where you are. 

Nintendo's monopolizing on smartphones and mobile while the getting is good, considering they've already partnered with DNA. There's gonna be a massive shift in gaming in the next 5-10 years.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Imagine if it was nintendo *alone* supporting the 3DS,  which in fact they were,  Bet you don't remember that shit huh.  When the 3DS was actually in some hot water in the early parts of the life cycle execs have to be taking Paycuts and shit.  nintendo got themselves out of it eventually but what also attributed to it was the third party support if there wasn't any Nintendo would have been in serious problem if the vita got momentum on it. Besides most developers don't actually believe their franchises will burst into the millions but it just needs to guarantee profit just like how on the playstation no sensible third party developer feels they can compete with the likes of rockstar.



The 3DS was in hot water for the first 6-12 months of its life because no one wanted to pay $250 for a system that only had Ocarina of Time 3D and Super Mario 3D Land besides hardcore Nintendo fans. Don't trivialize a *$70 price cut* by saying that third parties miraculously saved the 3DS.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Who else but nintendo could tell Skylanders to fuck off 4 years ago, then come out with Amiibo and then partner with skylanders.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2015)

No they aren't.

Handhelds are profitable, they most certainly aren't selling better or relatively the same.

No handheld besides the DS has sold as well as the gameboy as time has gone by.

The gap between the gba lifetime and the 3ds is massive. And anybody's kidding themselves if they think 3ds can cover the 30 million it needs to be there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2015)

The 3DS is doing extremely ok in the current mobile market and it's the last thing people should criticize in terms of sales. It's true they're not selling better, though.

The DS sold better than the 3DS because the DS is basically a cheaper 3DS with cheaper games. And a much, much, much, MUCH better game lineup. The DS was a fucking beast.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Actually, handhelds are as strong as ever (Nintendo handhelds, at least). Home consoles are dying in Japan in favor of handhelds and mobile, and it shows. Home consoles are becoming less popular in the rest of the world as well. The future is going to be about being able to play anything you want no matter where you are.
> 
> Nintendo's monopolizing on smartphones and mobile while the getting is good, considering they've already partnered with DNA. There's gonna be a massive shift in the gaming in the next 5-10 years.



As long as AAA gaming exist you are going to need a console.

Hanhelds by themselves can't manage these games without a hub to support the tech and it's only just going to improve.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2015)

The last time I checked the 3DS was at 50 million worldwide, which is amazing considering how saturated the world is with tablets and smartphones that have much cheaper (often free) games to offer people and also do everything from phone calls to Facebook to graphic design and more. For quite a while the 3DS was keeping pace with the DS after the same amounts of time. I'm sure it's dropped off by now as the 3DS will be phased out within the next year or two, but, like Deathbringer said, the 3DS is the last thing people should criticize in terms of sales.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2015)

The 3ds is impressive in the climate that it's working with. That doesn't change the fact that it's the worst selling nintendo handheld. And it certainly doesn't relate that handhelds have been in the same general hemisphere forever, cause they haven't.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> As long as AAA gaming exist you are going to need a console.
> 
> Hanhelds by themselves can't manage these games without a hub to support the tech and it's only just going to improve.



Computing is getting faster, stronger and smaller as the years go on. Also, you act like consumers mold themselves around the business model rather than the other way around. If gaming consoles don't adjust to the consumers' needs, then they're going to get left in the dust. Just look at what happened to the WiiU.


----------



## sworder (Jun 21, 2015)

As long as Call of Duty and Halo exists, consoles aren't going anywhere

Look at the Vita COD, it was a joke. Not enough buttons, not enough memory, not enough storage, not enough battery, and certainly no good enough mobile internet

If Sony leaves the market, Nintendo's underpowered handhelds will never replace a home console


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Computing is getting faster, stronger and smaller as the years go on. Also, you act like consumers mold themselves around the business model rather than the other way around. If gaming consoles don't adjust to the consumers' needs, then they're going to get left in the dust.



True, but the powerful PC's these days can't be supported with devices as small as the 3DS or Vita otherwise they'd blow up the minute the button gets turned on.

If there is a supposed ceiling to graphics it should be at that point where the size should effectively catch up. that isn't happening in five years.

Then again I could be wrong.  What's the Vita capability these days?




> Just look at what happened to the WiiU.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2015)

I can't help but laugh at Sony's reaction to Microsoft doing backwards compatibility.

"This makes no sense, it'd take so much work, you'd have to do every game individually, who even has time for that? It'd be such a waste, we aren't doing that."

Meanwhile, Microsoft be like...

"So what games you guys want next?!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Look at the sales of their games decreasing with each generation among the hardcore.



Is there a solid figure presenting these "hardcore" gamer sales? No there isn't. Your best bet, is flagship title sales that could represent that demo. Smash sold 10 million across WiiU/3DS, that's 2 million short of Brawl.  



> Doesn't take away from the fact that Nintendo is fucking up.  Unless you honestly believe that those abysmal sales are going to help them.



Never said they weren't. But comparing them to SEGA is just...  



> Nintendo will never get any great sales without third party support.



Goes without saying. But again, the hell does it have to do with exclusives not mattering anymore? 



> Mario platformers does NOT have that impact any-more.  3D world? No it's a great game but it's not a must have.



That's because *platformers *in general aren't mainstream anymore. Tell me how much better Rayman Legends is doing than 3D World again? 



> Let's see the lifetime sales.  so far it's not looking good. PS4 is already seriously kicking the wii u's ass WITHOUT the price drop, this is something you are scarily not taking into consideration.



>WiiU selling like shitty shit-stained shit.

You keep repeating this like it's news to me or something. 

I'm saying WiiU sold that much cuz of the loyal install base. 



> Nintendo exclusives can't compete with 3rd party.  For every one good nintendo game there are 3 four others.  Gone are the days when Nintendo's quality stood out among the rest  everybody has stepped their game up.



JEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ... I know this already. Exclusives like Mario and Zelda not being able to compete with GTA/COD/Sports numbers does not equate them not mattering. Look at the link I posted above. Exclusives still do decent enough numbers on their own without third party. That's the EXACT opposite of not mattering. That also shows, Ninty is making decent enough numbers (compared to mainstream titles) with the help of the loyal hardcore install-base. 



> 100 million people owned a wii  zelda skyward, a nintendo game sold onlly 3.  Those three great RPG's barely made over two mil together.



And how many of those 100 million were gonna buy anything Zelda related to begin with?  



> The people that own a wii u i see a similiar fate.



WiiU owners aren't mostly casual fans tho. 





> I honestly for the life of me can't understand why you keep bringing up 3DS.
> 
> I'm talking about consoles I.e the wii u, wii, gamecube, N64 this is where the problem is. Not the 3DS DS Gameboy advance.



WiiU is fucked, we know that. But you said that "FANS LEFT this company.". 3DS proves otherwise. That's why I keep talking about the 3DS. 




> 3 mil  - skyward sword.  It's not as if the fucking wii had anything else people just HAD to buy.  One of Nintendo's strongest franchises.



Wii had more than enough for the people who bought it. Casual games for the casual crowd. In fact Wii fit and Wii sports are Nintendo exclusives.  





> The games come too far and between.  splatoon would be a nice as an addtion  it's not a substiute for the other 4 or 5 good first person shooters out there.



Splatoon is nothing like any of those multi-million selling FPS out there. It's not supposed to be a direct substitute, rather it's an alternative experience. 



> Go figure,  they don't give any of their other franchises the time of day, how the hell are they supposed to evolve over time?



Rail shooters evolved plenty. I mean look at Crimson Dragon  



> Unless you believe that the 10 mil people who bought those games didn't buy anything else then something is wrong with the thought process.
> 
> Those people obviously bought other games not named nintendo.  Am I to assume that every 3DS owner in this place has only nintendo games.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.  The variety is what gives Nintendo the dominance it's exclusive is what gives it the edge.



You're missing the point. People who bought the 3DS mainly play and buy Nintendo exclusives. I'm trying to prove to you that exclusives matter. You're having a totally different shouting match than I do. 

Yes. Third party helped the 3DS. Yes. WiiU would have done a lot better with Third party support. We all know this. I'm only saying that exclusives do matter, and the hardcore Nintendo fans are still present. Something you seem to disagree with. 



> Imagine if it was nintendo *alone* supporting the 3DS,  which in fact they were,  Bet you don't remember that shit huh.  When the 3DS was actually in some hot water in the early parts of the life cycle execs have to be taking Paycuts and shit.  nintendo got themselves out of it eventually but what also attributed to it was the third party support if there wasn't any Nintendo would have been in serious problem if the vita got momentum on it. Besides most developers don't actually believe their franchises will burst into the millions but it just needs to guarantee profit just like how on the playstation no sensible third party developer feels they can compete with the likes of rockstar.



One word: Pokemon.

But this is going on for far too long, I'm not necessarily disagreeing with everything you're saying. I'm just against the notion that Exclusives don't matter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 21, 2015)

What the fuck? There's a Portal Lego game being made?

How the fuck did that get under the radar.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2015)

Exclusives matter khris, If I implied otherwise I'm sorry.

Exclusives just aren't a substitute for third party games. Nintendo being able to keep it up for as long as they did and are doing is nothing short of extraordinary.

But as it is A company like Nintendo is still just one company and it is impossible for them to compete against the entire market and expect to come out in a good position.

Ubisoft, EA(bleh), Rockstar, among others are all capable of building solid franchises and making great games.  At at this point there just isn't anything in nintendo games that you "can't find anywhere else".  Not this generation, not anymore.

Let me ask you this, if you only could chose one console to play games on and which meant you couldn't play games on any other console.

What would you prefer?  Would you be willing to say that one nintendo game is worth 3 or four other third party games?


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2015)

Because I'm the only one that pays attention to Lego games and I stop making threads when nobody else cared.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2015)

Backwards compatibility is more of a convenience thing for me. It wouldn't be an issue if I had a seperate room for gaming, but I don't so the consoles I have accumulated over the years take up space.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Exclusives matter khris, If I implied otherwise I'm sorry.
> 
> Exclusives just aren't a substitute for third party games. Nintendo being able to keep it up for as long as they did and are doing is nothing short of extraordinary.



It means dem exclusives are GOAT. 

teh last guardian will probably be the most selling exclusive (for consoles) this gen out of interest and hype alone tho.  



> But as it is A company like Nintendo is still just one company and it is impossible for them to compete against the entire market and expect to come out in a good position.
> 
> Ubisoft, EA(bleh), Rockstar, among others are all capable of building solid franchises and making great games.  At at this point there just isn't anything in nintendo games that you "can't find anywhere else".  Not this generation, not anymore.



Well it's more of a personal taste for me. But I like my games full of content and colorful visuals. Apart from a few gems in other consoles this gen, Nintendo basically offers me that fix. 



> Let me ask you this, if you only could chose one console to play games on and which meant you couldn't play games on any other console.
> 
> What would you prefer?  Would you be willing to say that one nintendo game is worth 3 or four other third party games?



I'm not the right person to answer this question. My taste is very niche. Considering the WiiU has two of my favorite games of all time(Bayonetta 1+2) I'll gladly pick it over the others. Even if I wont get to play DMC4SE


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 21, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What the fuck? There's a Portal Lego game being made?
> 
> How the fuck did that get under the radar.



Sounds iffy but if done right and with multiplayer could be amaing as fuck (Though I doubt the last one would be put in ).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2015)

Nintendo has made a series of missteps concerning the WiiU. Lack of Third party support can be considered one of them but truth be told, I couldn't care less about that since I turn to Nintendo for their First Party Titles. 

Thankfully, I choose to own multiple consoles for their games, but if I had to choose one console, I'd have a hard time. I'd give a slight edge to Sony solely on Persona and nothing else. Well, having a built in Ethernet port that allows smooth online game play as well as streaming shows is also a plus.

However, if I set aside my own personal taste, the masses seem to enjoy third party titles that span genres such as first person shooters, sports, and racing games which is putting Nintendo in an awkward position. If Nintendo wants to position themselves as a complimentary console they better have the games to back it up and can't leave it's user base with long droughts in between releases.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2015)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nintendo has made a series of missteps concerning the WiiU. Lack of Third party support can be considered one of them but truth be told, I couldn't care less about that since I turn to Nintendo for their First Party Titles.
> 
> Thankfully, I choose to own multiple consoles for their games, but if I had to choose one console, I'd have a hard time. I'd give a slight edge to Sony solely on Persona and nothing else. Well, having a built in Ethernet port that allows smooth online game play as well as streaming shows is also a plus.
> 
> However, if I set aside my own personal taste, the masses seem to enjoy third party titles that span genres such as first person shooters, sports, and racing games which is putting Nintendo in an awkward position. *If Nintendo wants to position themselves as a complimentary console they better have the games to back it up and can't leave it's user base with long droughts in between releases.*



This isn't something they can avoid as they are only one company faced with the pressure of having to create high quality games, it's almost impossible for them to push out such high quality games so often most of which cannot apply a call of duty formula then get multi millions of sales. 

It also doesn't help matters that they sat on their asses for an entire generation eating up wii money and never got used to HD development and are essentially playing catch up with everyone else.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2015)

i don't get the point of No Man's Sky and that PS4 dream game

like...what's the point.. won't you get bored after 5 minutes...


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> i don't get the point of No Man's Sky and that PS4 dream game
> 
> like...what's the point.. won't you get bored after 5 minutes...



>make it to the center of the universe
>discover artifacts having to do with said universe's secrets
>piece together more of the lore with the atlus

there's enough there from that to keep a person sated for the journey if that's what you're talking about


----------



## Naruto (Jun 22, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I can't help but laugh at Sony's reaction to Microsoft doing backwards compatibility.
> 
> "This makes no sense, it'd take so much work, you'd have to do every game individually, who even has time for that? It'd be such a waste, we aren't doing that."
> 
> ...



First time I ever tipped my hat to microsoft.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 22, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> i don't get the point of No Man's Sky and that PS4 dream game
> 
> like...what's the point.. won't you get bored after 5 minutes...



I especially like the fact that we've gotten practically nothing besides walking 1 year after it was announced. The guy went could teach Tod Howard a thing or two in terms of overselling games.

Amazingly compelling gameplay that won't get stale in the first 2 hours, guys.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 22, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I especially like the fact that we've gotten practically nothing besides walking 1 year after it was announced. The guy went could teach Tod Howard a thing or two in terms of overselling games.
> 
> Amazingly compelling gameplay that won't get stale in the first 2 hours, guys.



There's a large emphasis on survival: if you don't upgrade your ship, tools, or suit you could very well end up dead thanks to the fact that everything from interstellar pirates to rampaging wildlife can very well kill you. Up to and including a bunch of planetary preservation robots (called "The Malevolent Force") gone bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah the sense of progression/accomplishment in NMS is odd. I don't know if it actually wants to be a video game or not.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 22, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> i don't get the point of No Man's Sky and that PS4 dream game
> 
> like...what's the point.. won't you get bored after 5 minutes...



Possibly. It definitely seems a little......much. I mean there is such a thing as too big unless the game itself is unfortunately filled with empty clusters. Dream is......I don't know honestly.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 22, 2015)

The point of a game like No Man's Sky is exploration. There's a vast amount of people who get stimulated more from games like this. Imagining the possibilities and getting lost in the world. Playing the game and knowing that there's something new that they'll run into everytime.


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm cautiously optimistic about the game myself. nms' vastness is procedurally generated but idk how much content a 4 man team can fit into it


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 22, 2015)

Without it getting too repetitive? That's quite the task for them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2015)

Sauce said:


> The point of a game like No Man's Sky is exploration. There's a vast amount of people who get stimulated more from games like this. Imagining the possibilities and getting lost in the world. Playing the game and knowing that there's something new that they'll run into everytime.



What is the player exploring and why? The video game design gets lost without a proper answer to these questions. Even the survival-aspect is vague. I'm not knocking it down since its focus is more artistic than video game-y. 

It's not like terraria where there's a solid foundation for your exploration.


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2015)

khris said:


> What is the player exploring and why? The video game design gets lost without a proper answer to these questions. Even the survival-aspect is vague. I'm not knocking it down since its focus is more artistic than video game-y.
> 
> It's not like terraria where there's a solid foundation for your exploration.





like i alluded to earlier, i'm not too worried about "why are you here?" so long as the lore fulfills that part of the game's narrative as opposed to "how much can you do?" and if the exploration itself will end up being shallow within a couple hours. either way it's obvious to tell that this game simply won't be for everyone


also crossing my fingers for mod support


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 22, 2015)

Shigeru Miyamoto said:
			
		

> *The first Wii sold really well; the Wii U, not so much. Do you think part of it is the price that the Wii has not sold so well?*
> 
> So I don't think it's just price, because if the system is appealing enough, people will buy it even if the price is a little bit high. I think with Wii U, our challenge was that perhaps people didn't understand the system. But also I think that we had a system that's very unique — and, particularly with video game systems, typically it takes the game system a while to boot up. And we thought that with a tablet-type functionality connected to the system, you could have the rapid boot-up of tablet-type functionality, you could have the convenience of having that touch control with you there on the couch while you're playing on a device that's connected to the TV, and it would be a very unique system that could introduce some unique styles of play.
> 
> ...



So after having their own Saturn, Nintendo is going for the Dreamcast, heh.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 22, 2015)

The reason why no one understood your system was because you guys did a crappy job unveiling from the get go. You showed us the controller and not the whole thing for Christ sake saying it was your new console. So yes, of course no one understood. Not even you could explain it back then.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2015)

People understood the system; those that didn't bought the system and were left sorely disappointed.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 22, 2015)

Most people understood that it was an underpowered system Nintendo themselves couldn't make a case why the controller was so innovative for gaming.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 22, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Most people understood that it was an underpowered system Nintendo themselves couldn't make a case why the controller was so innovative for gaming.



N : It's innovative !

Player : How ?

N : Errr ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2015)

Nintendo wanted the DS experience on TV. Problem is that it's hassle having to shift focus from the TV to the pad constantly. 



ShadowReij said:


> The reason why no one understood your system was because you guys did a crappy job unveiling from the get go. You showed us the controller and not the whole thing for Christ sake saying it was your new console. So yes, of course no one understood. Not even you could explain it back then.



One of the hardest things in life is explaining the difference between the Wii and WiiU and the 3DS and New 3DS to casuals. I've lost my calm one too many times doing it.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 23, 2015)

they should have dropped the wii brand entirely after realizing they'd lost the casual audience to phones and tablets and focused on satisfying their core base

l'm not convinced they learned their lesson yet


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Didn't even realize Fatal Frame is coming out this Fall. Still not sure if getting that console is a worth investment, considering how fucking shit nintendo was this year.



Ironically this is the year where they've released the most wii u games.

but nooo press conference hype is way more important >_>



Kira Yamato said:


> X-Box one seemed to have been the most impressive in this years E3 and I'm saying that as a PS4/WiiU owner. I figure Microsoft would be stubborn but they actually introduced backwards compatibility. That could be a game changer for 360 owners.
> 
> I would have loved that for Sony but alas the difference in architecture between the PS3 and PS4 make it a pipe dream. I do wonder if there might be a way for the PS4 to authenticate PS3 games and allow owners to play the via PSnow for free?
> 
> In any case, even if the PS4 was somehow magically backwards compatible, I still would hold on to my PS3 since it plays my PS1->PS3 games. I have a huge catalog of PS2 games, that I would hate to see disappear.




What the fuck are you talking about? The PS4 and the X1 are the same fucking architecture.



ShadowReij said:


> The reason why no one understood your system was because you guys did a crappy job unveiling from the get go. You showed us the controller and not the whole thing for Christ sake saying it was your new console. So yes, of course no one understood. Not even you could explain it back then.



Um nah man they did show the console the first time around lol.

And why are you guys acting like the Wii U is some special snowflake?

For a console that sold less than the gamecube it certainly got the same amount of time on the market before it was replaced (nearly fucking 5 years lol) 



zenieth said:


> The 3ds is impressive in the climate that it's working with. That doesn't change the fact that it's the worst selling nintendo handheld. And it certainly doesn't relate that handhelds have been in the same general hemisphere forever, cause they haven't.



Its no where NEAR Their worst selling handheld.



Canute87 said:


> Most people understood that it was an underpowered system Nintendo themselves couldn't make a case why the controller was so innovative for gaming.



Uhhh, nah man there are several examples on the Wii U.

Not my problem if you're ignoring it lol.

Thing is, people dont care. Its that simple.

They didnt care on the gamecube either with pacman vs or final fantasy crystal chronicles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2015)

zenieth said:


> No they aren't.
> 
> Handhelds are profitable, they most certainly aren't selling better or relatively the same.
> 
> ...



The 3DS has been outselling the GBA in japan and tracking with it in the US.

Its only 4 years old. wise the fuck up.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

> What the fuck are you talking about? The PS4 and the X1 are the same fucking architecture.



That'd be an awesome point... if it had anything to do with what he said.

He said the architecture between the *PS3* and *PS4* is vastly different (which is true)... not the XB1 and PS4.

And jeez, can you even make a post without wildly baiting and flaming every single person you reply to?

And the Wii U hasn't even been out for half of the five-year period (again, Nintendo consoles go for almost *six years*)


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

The Escapist's Best of Show for this E3 is...

*STAR WARS: BATTLEFRONT*

According to the article, they got to play the game. The author, Joshua Vanderwall, says he was seriously doubtful over all this time but got to play through a split-screen co-op demo twice and was pleasantly surprised. 

Read the article for more of his thoughts if you're interested.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 23, 2015)

khris said:


> Nintendo wanted the DS experience on TV. Problem is that it's hassle having to shift focus from the TV to the pad constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the hardest things in life is explaining the difference between the Wii and WiiU and the 3DS and New 3DS to casuals. I've lost my calm one too many times doing it.


I don't mind it actually in that aspect the console does well. 

But yes I have no idea what is going with nintendo and their naming of their platforms. NEW 3DS, yes, of course people are going to be confused the only difference to your new product's name is an adjective. WiiU, with the emphasis on its controller and without properly explaining it is in fact a new console, yes, those casuals that bought the wii who might've wanted its successor too will be confused due to name and the fact that all you did was emphasis the tablet. So they thought it was just an accessory to the wii itself.


Aldric said:


> they should have dropped the wii brand entirely after realizing they'd lost the casual audience to phones and tablets and focused on satisfying their core base
> 
> l'm not convinced they learned their lesson yet


They honestly could've kept it but instead named it something simple like Wii2 or something to make it known to the audience that bought the wii that this is the successor to it. 


St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Um nah man they did show the console the first time around lol.
> 
> And why are you guys acting like the Wii U is some special snowflake?
> 
> For a console that sold less than the gamecube it certainly got the same amount of time on the market before it was replaced (nearly fucking 5 years lol)



Yeah, we saw pictures of it AFTER its reveal, beforehand all they showed was the controller without really explaining anything about it. I remember that day well, it was as hilarious as it was confusing during that conference. 

Hmm has it been 5 years already since its release? 

I think it's been more like 3 as the PS4 and Xbone are the same age and running at 2.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 23, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> The Escapist's Best of Show for this E3 is...
> 
> *STAR WARS: BATTLEFRONT*
> 
> ...


I've had so many fun moments playing splitscreen Battlefront 1/2 on the ps2 with and against my brother. If we can do local coop going against each other in this one, I would be extremely excited. #GoddammitHalo5


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 23, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> That'd be an awesome point... if it had anything to do with what he said.
> 
> He said the architecture between the *PS3* and *PS4* is vastly different (which is true)... not the XB1 and PS4.
> 
> ...



Last time I checked the 360 and the PS3 had were  both PPC. Again, architecture doesnt have shit to do with it. Sony doesnt want to bother with their fucking cell processor. Get it right dude.

The Wii U is nearly 3 years old lol.

Came out in november 2012.

The Successor will be out in 2017 at the earliest.


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> I've had so many fun moments playing splitscreen Battlefront 1/2 on the ps2 with and against my brother. If we can do local coop going against each other in this one, I would be extremely excited. #GoddammitHalo5



Well according to their play time, it definitely does have split-screen co-op so... yay.




St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Last time I checked the 360 and the PS3 had were  both PPC. Again, architecture doesnt have shit to do with it. Sony doesnt want to bother with their fucking cell processor. Get it right dude.
> 
> The Wii U is nearly 3 years old lol.
> 
> ...



SPOILER: Cell is part of the PS3 architecture. *Gasp!* Shocking, I know!

That's two and a half years - which is LESS than half of six years. Math is fun.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 23, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Uhhh, nah man there are several examples on the Wii U.
> 
> Not my problem if you're ignoring it lol.
> 
> ...



Please tell me those games that were so innovative.


Fact of the matter is that no one was going to beat the PS2 that generation.

PS2 had some of the best timing in gaming history.

The Xbox 360 gaming a proper contender with PS3 because developers found out that they had to port because of the rising cost of gaming.  

If nintendo had a powerful console at that tiime they would have got some loving.


FF ended up on the Xbox,  Kingdom hearts is on the Xbox -one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2015)

Hell I can even go into the types. 

Asymetric gameplay,multiple perspectives or touch based novelty's? Affordable space Adventures or NintendoLand?

Freaking Splatoon or Mario Maker saying hi, kirby too, for some of the recent titles too?

There are quite a few.

Splatoon just sold a million copies too btw


----------



## Monna (Jun 24, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Freaking Splatoon or Mario Maker saying hi, *kirby too*, for some of the recent titles too?


Kirby and the Rainbow Curse is the most overlooked/underrated title on the console. Easily in my top three favorite Wii U games.

I understand the criticisms: plays almost entirely on the gamepad outside of multiplayer (though this should have been expected, honestly this is a stupid complaint), and Kirby fans were disappointed that it lacks copy abilities/is too different from Canvas Curse (again, I don't see this as a bad thing. Rainbow Curse follows different mechanics and all the star boost shit actually makes the game more fast paced and fun than Canvas Curse).

It's a shame that the game was ultimately polarizing among Kirby/Nintendo fans causing it to flop. At least, that's what I heard. I don't know how well it did in Japan.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 24, 2015)

I've gotten a kick out of every Wii U game I've purchased, and I've purchased quite a few.


----------



## Monna (Jun 24, 2015)

Wii U may not have a huge library, but the good games it does have are fucking GOAT. I guess it's sorta comparable to the N64 in that aspect? idunno. probably not quite.

I own six titles, and there are at least four upcoming titles that I'm looking forward to on Wii U. Not bad at all considering I only own two 3DS games (Yoshi's New Island and Kirby Triple Deluxe)

For me personally, the Wii U has been a better investment than the 3DS. 

Still, the number of Virtual Boy cartridges I own exceeds either, so maybe the amount of games owned isn't exactly a fair measurement


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2015)

Jane said:


> Kirby and the Rainbow Curse is the most overlooked/underrated title on the console. Easily in my top three favorite Wii U games.
> 
> I understand the criticisms: plays almost entirely on the gamepad outside of multiplayer (though this should have been expected, honestly this is a stupid complaint), and Kirby fans were disappointed that it lacks copy abilities/is too different from Canvas Curse (again, I don't see this as a bad thing. Rainbow Curse follows different mechanics and all the star boost shit actually makes the game more fast paced and fun than Canvas Curse).
> 
> It's a shame that the game was ultimately polarizing among Kirby/Nintendo fans causing it to flop. At least, that's what I heard. I don't know how well it did in Japan.



It sold well in japan actually.

You cant trust the internet to tell you how well a game actually did. They act like everything less than a million sales in the first month is a flop.

Also Kirby and the Rainbow Curse doesnt need to be played only on the gamepad at all. There's a cursor on the TV screen, just follow it. Its just like typing without looking at the keyboard. 

TBH every wii u game is underrated or conveniently forgotten when someone's trying to argue some shit. People have terrible memory.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2015)

Jane said:


> Wii U may not have a huge library, but the good games it does have are fucking GOAT. I guess it's sorta comparable to the N64 in that aspect? idunno. probably not quite.
> 
> I own six titles, and there are at least four upcoming titles that I'm looking forward to on Wii U. Not bad at all considering I only own two 3DS games (Yoshi's New Island and Kirby Triple Deluxe)
> 
> ...



The n64 only had like 200 games.

The wii u has over 500.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

388 N64 games.

619 Wii U games.

See how much a simple search helps instead of just making things up?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2015)

to be fair I wouldn't have known without searching for it as well. Where the fuck did those 600+ games come from?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 24, 2015)

khris said:


> to be fair I wouldn't have known without searching for it as well. Where the fuck did those 600+ games come from?



Wii U shop probably holds a lot of games tbh...

Edit: Here's a list of some game but there's probably a buttload more elsewhere:


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

khris said:


> to be fair I wouldn't have known without searching for it as well. Where the fuck did those 600+ games come from?



That number includes games not yet released (even games with NO release date whatsoever), which is almost half of that number.

Listers, like Wiki, like to lie and exaggerate like that to be apologists for the Wii U and Nintendo.


----------



## Monna (Jun 24, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Also Kirby and the Rainbow Curse doesnt need to be played only on the gamepad at all. There's a cursor on the TV screen, just follow it. Its just like typing without looking at the keyboard.


That's just insane. The game requires precise movement, especially in the later stages when the challenge increases. I thought it may be similar to using a drawing tablet on a computer, but it really isn't like that at all as you have to know where Kirby is at all times as you constantly need to tap his character sprite on the gamepad using the stylus.

I'm not saying it's impossible, but I'm nowhere near coordinated enough to play the game that way. And it surely isn't how nintendo intended.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2015)

>600+
>counting virtual console games


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2015)

Jane said:


> That's just insane. The game requires precise movement, especially in the later stages when the challenge increases. I thought it may be similar to using a drawing tablet on a computer, but it really isn't like that at all as you have to know where Kirby is at all times as you constantly need to tap his character sprite on the gamepad using the stylus.
> 
> I'm not saying it's impossible, but I'm nowhere near coordinated enough to play the game that way. And it surely isn't how nintendo intended.



Thats how they were playing it at E3 actually lol!

Thats what they did last year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> That number includes games not yet released (even games with NO release date whatsoever), which is almost half of that number.
> 
> Listers, like Wiki, like to lie and exaggerate like that to be apologists for the Wii U and Nintendo.



Pfft they do that with all the consoles.

Unless the game gets cancelled, its on there.









The xbox has the least games


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2015)

>Posts the exact lists I quoted
>Proves my point

Thanks.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 25, 2015)

You've taken the art of wasting posts to an art form, haven't you, Krory?

In YatoKiri's last post, he not only presented the list of games for the Wii U and Nintendo, *but also the Playstation 4 and Xbox One for the sake of comparison.* 

Either way, would you stop calling anyone *who disagrees with your opinion* "apologists"?  A lot of people do not share your opinion (one that only exists because you did not have your expectations "satisified"), but that does not give you any justification for just belittling them because of it.

That's not even going into your double-standard, because the Xbox One and Playstation 4 listings have the exact same deal that you're mocking (read: shamelessly nitpicking) the Wii U listing for - a majority of the games on their lists also do not have any dates for release, and only have TBA dates.  Not to mention the fact that the availability of all the games is also dependent upon where they are made available.

Nintendo at least makes the effort to bring new innovations to their consoles and new forms of gameplay.  Remember, it was the Playstation 3 and Xbox that tried to copy the Wiimote with the Playstation Move and the Kinect, and those were only add-on accessories required for specific games, not an actual function of the consoles.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2015)

Come on Bayonetta Sakurai. And Isaac. I'd ask for Momohime and Kisuke too but that's a long shot.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2015)

d





Catalyst75 said:


> You've taken the art of wasting posts to an art form, haven't you, Krory?
> 
> In YatoKiri's last post, he not only presented the list of games for the Wii U and Nintendo, *but also the Playstation 4 and Xbox One for the sake of comparison.*
> 
> ...



Woah dude, you didnt have to go that far...

Krory posts like one of those dudes from 4chan who spends their time antagonizing people, suggesting that they've been cuckolded or they're  phaggot when they talk about the racist implications behind interracial porn lolololol.

He's a lost cause, just let it go.

But thanks, I appreciate the thought you put into that


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> You've taken the art of wasting posts to an art form, haven't you, Krory?
> 
> In YatoKiri's last post, he not only presented the list of games for the Wii U and Nintendo, *but also the Playstation 4 and Xbox One for the sake of comparison.*



Which means absolutely nothing to me since the only thing I was discussing was the fact that half of the Wii U's "over 600 games" are games *that have not been released* - which is confirmed by the very same list he posted.

Maybe you should actually try paying attention to the argument at hand instead of just dismissing everything as "waste."  Like the rest of your post should be, considering it's a moot point as you don't even understand what was going on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2015)

No wonder I like the WiiU. Everyday it reminds more of the Dreamcast.


----------



## teddy (Jun 26, 2015)

Except no rival schools or power stone


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2015)

Smash and er... Close enough.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 26, 2015)

khris said:


> No wonder I like the WiiU. Everyday it reminds more of the Dreamcast.



The WiiU would have to sell as much as the Dreamcast to accomplish that.


----------



## Simon (Jun 26, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder if any of you actually like video games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2015)

>Hate on Nintendo for not making games
>"Gawd, do you people even like games!?"


----------



## teddy (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah...i'm not completely sure where that stray observation is coming from


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 27, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Maybe you should actually try paying attention to the argument at hand instead of just dismissing everything as "waste."  Like the rest of your post should be, considering it's a moot point as you don't even understand what was going on.



    roasted and nuked lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> Yeah...i'm not completely sure where that stray observation is coming from



Funny thing is, I actually do like the WiiU a lot.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The WiiU would have to sell as much as the Dreamcast to accomplish that.



It already did bro.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Either way, would you stop calling anyone *who disagrees with your opinion* "apologists"?  A lot of people do not share your opinion (one that only exists because you did not have your expectations "satisified"), but that does not give you any justification for just belittling them because of it.



This coming from the guy who came in guns blazing with the insults because strangers on the internet were criticizing a giant game company 

That's a lot of hypocrisy right there.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2015)

Seeing as E3 is over and this topic is only alive for the sake of flinging shit, I'm closing it. Use the convo sticky instead.

And pretty please, enough with the flamebait. I've no obligation to tolerate *any* of it, let alone this much.


----------

